# Your fav heavy metal band??



## __Virus__ (Jul 4, 2006)

Am very much sure we have lots of metallers here.. so what are ur fav bands ( only heavy metal and hard rock plz, no gay rap  ) wch u will listen at anytime of the day.. and also post couple of their best songs

I hail Cradle of Filth. *many many songs to name*
Dimmu Borgir *Puritania and Iron Maiden cover Powerslave
Children of Bodom *Evertytime I die and Living Dead Beat to name some
Mehuggah *Aztec two steps
Cannibal Corpse *Skull full of maggots and the Spine Splitter
Disturbed *not hard enuf but gud for a break
Slipknot *Awesome dood... ppl = ****
Soulfly (sometimes) *jump the fcuk up
Korn *Right now and Disasterpiece*
Burzum *Lost wisdom
Rob zombie *perfect band.. feel so numb and living dead gal

But to what I feel seriously there is no competion to black metal of cradle of filth.. the pace, the energy, the andrenaline is just too fast for anyone to catch up with....

Please let me know other bands too so that I can dl their songs  and only HEAVY/BLACK METAL


----------



## mediator (Jul 4, 2006)

U see heavy metal, death metal is the ultimate nourishment to ur mind. It reflects the inner self of u. 

* Megadeath - Crush 'Em
* Omnyouza - Trooper (Remix)
* Judas Priest - Between the hammer, Hell bent for, Night Crawler

Many many more....I have huge list!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 4, 2006)

only two listen to metal


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 4, 2006)

well al i can say is that be it metal or heavy metal or * metal 

Linkin Park Rulez in this arena . you can relate yourself to the songs .

Just listen to "In the End" or "Numb" and then come back n reply .


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 4, 2006)

lol I used to b an LP fan, a great one though... but now they dont interest me and their band is no way near to metal  they are gud, very gud but not hard enuf ... the two songs u mentioned were on top of my list but not now.....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 4, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> lol I used to b an LP fan, a great one though... but now they dont interest me and their band is no way near to metal  they are gud, very gud but not hard enuf ... the two songs u mentioned were on top of my list but not now.....



well it's not that the band has degraded , it's that after you listen to some songs a lot of times(ie 5-10 times daily) you get bored of them and then look for something else , that's the real reason .

BTW - LP's gonna release their new album this year .


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I like Bon Jovi's Everyday, These days. Linkin Park's Numb......& School Of Rock's(*ing Jack Black)I am alive......


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 4, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well it's not that the band has degraded , it's that after you listen to some songs a lot of times(ie 5-10 times daily) you get bored of them and then look for something else , that's the real reason .
> 
> BTW - LP's gonna release their new album this year .



I never said the band degraded  meant to say I found some better music, a lot better I must say.. I listen to Cradle of Filth and Children of Bodom almost everyday for over 5 hours and never get bored  LP is into real soft rock sometimes rap rock, which they are uniquely known for. But Iam afraid they are no means of competition to any of the metal band


----------



## kai-revolution (Jul 4, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> I never said the band degraded  meant to say I found some better music, a lot better I must say.. I listen to Cradle of Filth and Children of Bodom almost everyday for over 5 hours and never get bored  LP is into real soft rock sometimes rap rock, which they are uniquely known for. But Iam afraid they are no means of competition to any of the metal band


listen to higher zenith's song 
purely heavy metal
bet u won't get bored
kai


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Jul 4, 2006)

Rammstein


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 4, 2006)

kai-revolution said:
			
		

> listen to higher zenith's song
> purely heavy metal
> bet u won't get bored
> kai



cudnt find any song in bearshare  neither at mp3****s.com


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2006)

Zeeshan Quireshi said:
			
		

> well it's not that the band has degraded , it's that after you listen to some songs a lot of times(ie 5-10 times daily) you get bored of them and then look for something else , that's the real reason .
> 
> BTW - LP's gonna release their new album this year .



No dood ,The songs i really like i add them to my personnel collection and listen them 5-6 times everyday and never get bored....thats what u call ur favourite songs...isnt it?? 
But that was the time I just started listening to rock music when i was in 9th etc. Now I know what heavy/deathmetal really means and in front my favourites I think Linkin Park is nothing but a bhajan singer good for " Jagrans". Its comparable to Jagjit Singh. No cold feeling dood....what all i mean is LP is just a softy!

Neways I still like "In the End" a little bit and tend to hear once in a week or month and that too in fests where u can dance! It depends on ur maturity in this field. If u r in some rock band or play guitar or any cool instrument u'll know what i mean.


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok name 5 songs wch u wud want anyone to hear at any cost so that we will know more of each others choice and not miss those goodies

Cradle of Filth::::

Iron maiden cover - hallowed be they name ( they redifined guitar)
                         - Fear of the dark
From Cradle to Enslave ( far far by the best song )
Her ghost in the fog
Nymphatemine
Sodomy and Lust
Black Metal
Dimmu Borgir, Behemoth, Cradle Of Filth, Kalmah, Killswitch Engage Anorexia Nervosa - Chatiment de la Rose, Best of Melodic Death-Black Metal ( this song is so fast paced that my winamp freezes and never successfully plays this song I swear :S )
Vampire

Dimmu Borgir: Puritania
Iron Maiden cover - powerslave <<< wata masta song :X
Meshuggah - aztec two steps.. though meshuggah is no way in my list of hard... I find no reason in not listening this songs 10 times a day.. Link removed

Children of Bodom :

Everytime I die
Living dead beat
Kissing the shadows
Hate me
Punch me I bleed
Britney spears cover - ops I did it again ( I love this song now  )
Soulfly - Jumpthefcuk up

Slipknot : ppl = sh!t, disasterpiece, 555 to 666,

Rob Zombie - Living dead girl and Feel so numb

Darkest Hour - Eclipse

Cannibal Coprse - Skull full of maggots ( very very very heavy)


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 5, 2006)

wat bout du hast, keine lust, amerika by rammstein

Dont any of u guyz listen to Jimi Hendrix, Motorhead, Led Zeplin, some Page guy????


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2006)

maharajadhiraj said:
			
		

> wat bout du hast, keine lust, amerika by rammstein
> 
> Dont any of u guyz listen to Jimi Hendrix, Motorhead, Led Zeplin, some Page guy????



Ur choice is pretty much like my brother's! neways I like the songs...but they dont have much fire in them.

@VIRUS....Bro.....My huge list is unending...Neways some more of my favourites are
Megadeath - Crush 'Em
Megadeath - Paranoid
..
..
Megadeath - Trust

Pantera - Slaughtered
..
..
Pantera - Catch Scratch Fever 
Children Of Bodom - Every time I die
etc etc.


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 5, 2006)

thx med bro  I just cleared some old crap from bearshare n will start downloading megadeath... btw any similar bands like COF or COB??


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jul 5, 2006)

Well i Green Day's "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" is a good song , it's not purely metal but very good indeed .


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2006)

No Zeeshan That song is pop. Neways lets fill in the pop favourites too....if Virus bhai approves !! I dont listen much pop...but still...! I mostly listen too instrumentals ,heavy rock and little spanish too ! In instrumentals my favourite is KennyG and mozarts - greenslave!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 5, 2006)

hehehe bhai our login our forums lol but pop really makes me sick  but there are some songs wch are down in my collection wch are just obligatory lol just started with them so wudnt want to delete em.....

Boyzone = All that I need *I copied and pasted this lines to my gf as proposal and woot she accepted  * 

Lobo - Id love u to want me *Heard first in my college 6 years back*

Look into my eyes :d

Ab bas bahot hogaya pop 

am really searching for some bands wch should just replicate cof... hard luck yet


----------



## martian (Jul 5, 2006)

Aha, Heavy Metal?? Mm.. Cool. Yep, who wants Pop and Rap?? Rock Rulz.

Metallica... Queensryche... Iron Maiden... Led Zeppelin... Black Sabbath... GNR... Judas Priest... Megadeth... Scorpions... Bon Jovi (Are they heavy metal?)... I DOPE on all their music!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 5, 2006)

Bob jovi is childish  and so is GnR not that heavy.. Metallica fits the bill sometimes maiden is god but I love blasphemy megadeth sounds cool too .. started downloading after med bro presented his choice.. never heard BS or JP or Scorpions....Queensryche too...


----------



## mediator (Jul 5, 2006)

Hmmmm.... virus bhai..... looks like our choices match....will download some of ur collection during night time. Hope there's no power cutoff today at night!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 5, 2006)

yups seems to  my bearshare might have downloaded all the songs by megadeath by now ... still trying to find a band as hard as cof


----------



## mediator (Jul 6, 2006)

Well these days I dont find rock that can match the power of 80s rock! All todays rock have is throat blasting noise without any fire and expression of rage,no impressive lead and only mindless drumming. They think by shouting and simple drumming they can master heavy metal/death metal.

Well for me megadeath,iron maiden,judas priest rulez. I worship them. Some more i like are def lepard, led zeppelin,eagles - get over it ( almost as good as hard rock ),G3 live in concert-my guitar, gunsn roses - sweet child o mine, White Zombie,Rob - The Matrix - Dragula etc etc !!


----------



## mukul (Jul 6, 2006)

ohhh a post ab2 rock.....
i love hearin rock.....  
my fav being metallica , rod zombie , LP , creed.... and many more... 
i play guitar (me not a pro but a timepass ...)and love to hear hotel california and jimi hendrix  and others...


----------



## samrulez (Jul 6, 2006)

LP is the best..............
But...I also listen to Korn and Slipknot.......


----------



## nix (Jul 6, 2006)

i dont have many heavy metal songs for now (will d/l the ones mentioned here)
now i'm listening to chop suey-system of down and also like godsmack-i stand alone. ...i'm beginning to like this kind of music...


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 6, 2006)

nix said:
			
		

> i dont have many heavy metal songs for now (will d/l the ones mentioned here)
> now i'm listening to chop suey-system of down and also like godsmack-i stand alone. ...i'm beginning to like this kind of music...



inject urself with black metal of cradle of filth.. if u r to, u will love em  and med bro  hmm need to dedicate a sunday to those bands


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 7, 2006)

Its not just heavy metal for me , these are  a few bands i often listen to :-
Iron Maiden , Megadeth (Mustaine is GOD) , Metallica , Pantera , COF , COB , Dimmu Borgir , Anthrax , BLS , Sabbath , Ozzy , Judas Priest , Manowar , motorhead , led Zepp , Queensyrche , Transatlantic , Dream Theater , Dokken , Sonata Articia , Stratovarios , Motley Crue , Bon Jovi , Posion , Firehouse , YJM , Joe Sat , Steve Vai , Paul Gilbert , Marty Friedman , John Petrucci , etc

really long list ...


----------



## Darthvader (Jul 9, 2006)

Komon Heavy metal and no one mentioned System of a Down.
Just listen to B.Y.O.B


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 9, 2006)

well SOAD is one band which i dunno why exists ........


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 10, 2006)

SOAD... yuxxxx no way near being called a heavy metal band... am still searching for some metal mastas just like COF or COB... god damn I never knew these two bands have a monopoly 

Edit:  Just got hold of these two songs wch are damn awesome Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal and Leaves Eyes - Farewell Proud Men - Gothic Metal.... lovely songs....


----------



## thrash_metal (Jul 10, 2006)

Virus Bhai ... give Dimmu Borgir a listen smtime


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 10, 2006)

thrash_metal said:
			
		

> Virus Bhai ... give Dimmu Borgir a listen smtime



puritania progenis of great apo... architechture of geno... old mans child... blablabla am great fan of Dimmu the devil  puritania being my fav  and my yahoo avatar has dimmu :">


----------



## coolendra (Jul 13, 2006)

I like :

Iron Maiden
Megadeth
cradle of filth
judas priest
paparoach..
Linkin Park

etc


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 14, 2006)

nice bands... dont like JP  leaves eyes is a gud band too...


----------



## thecyclone2k (Jul 14, 2006)

I like Motorhead for Heavy Metal!


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 15, 2006)

metallica- Enter Sandman


----------



## kikass (Jul 15, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> SOAD... yuxxxx no way near being called a heavy metal band... am still searching for some metal mastas just like COF or COB... god damn I never knew these two bands have a monopoly
> 
> Edit:  Just got hold of these two songs wch are damn awesome Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal and Leaves Eyes - Farewell Proud Men - Gothic Metal.... lovely songs....



looking for some more bands like COB?  try atreyu, in flames and arch enemy !  crazy music...  am starting to listen to lordi nowadays... early results are good.. 
rock rulez!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 15, 2006)

k lemme download their songs right away and will keep posting


----------



## Charley (Jul 16, 2006)

check my siggie for a few of the LOT I BANG tooo


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 17, 2006)

lol cannibal corpse is seriously a unique fella 

Just found this new band called The Black Dahlia Murder.. the vocals are godly


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 17, 2006)

See my siggie and profile pic...

My choice is always "RAMMSTEIN" 

When I heard their "Du riescht so gut" on my ipod...it 

made me their fan instantly ......After than I cant 

stop listening to them everday.....Till's heavy voice

....my gawddd..what a gr8 band !! 

Their videos...if any one has seen DRSG video and 

others..ultiamte videos...
although 99 % of thei songs are in German..but german 

is the langugae of Heavy Metal......

My favorites :

Feuer Frei ...(Bang Bang !!!)
Tier (awesome Tanz metal..although meaning is crappy )
Heirate Mich
Dalai Lama (The weiter wieter word sounds like haunting.......) too gud
Mein Herz Brennt
Mutter
Mein Teil (crappy meaning again)
Hitler or Sonne

and the slow ones

Ohne Dich
Seemann

U can say I love all the songs .......
Digital Brat and Maharaja dhiraj I ws happy to see u both r Rammy fans
I m a diehard Rammy fan.....I m waiting for the day when I will be gng to their concert  

I have listend to Iron Maiden,Sepultura,L Park...but none of them is near Rammy.....German + Hard Rock is awesome man ........ 

Anxiously w8ing to buy their new DVD video "Licshtspielhaus"


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 22, 2006)

and U just made another rammstein fan!!!! never heard that fellow till now but after ur impressive post thot to give it a shot and guess what?? there it goes into my list of bearshare q  by ur post clearly I make it out ur big big fan of RS... how about u uploading some of ur FAVORITES to rapidshare b4 converting them to rm plz  lemme see how hard they are ... I downloaded three songs and 100/100 till now!!!

Mein Teil
Links 2-3-4
and my fav as of now
Amerika

Amerika is the song which impressed me a lot.. though the band is not really a black metal band but very very impressive and I mean it.. not much bands make a way into my list but thanks this one did!!! we all live in ameeeeeeerika . ameeeeeeeeerika .. I love his accent now !!!!


Btw I dint understand these lines from u

although 99 % of thei songs are in German..but german 
is the langugae of Heavy Metal......

?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿


Edit: we all living in ameeeeerika ameeeeerika  \:d/ poof.. dood am addicted to this song now  though not my kind of music, no pace no hard n fast guitar, but u see


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 23, 2006)

Cool ..
It gives me a wonderful feeling that I have made another Rammstein fan.... Thanks Virus...

More read abt them on wikipedia plz......
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rammstein



> although 99 % of thei songs are in German..but german
> is the langugae of Heavy Metal......


Actually it was in some fan site review of Rammy...or in wikipedia..i forgot....and it is right..although I like Iron Maiden,Sepultura..but the heavy accent of Till's voice in german..makes me instantly think "German is the perfect language of heavy metal" and its a heaven on ipod.....
although I dont understand German..but I will learn soon...


Rammstein songs have very deeper meaning ...refer to this ultimate site n thread....

*herzeleid.com/forums/viewtopic.php...tart=720&sid=8f33dc8ab540e5efc133234f359526cf

Amerika is abt American dominance on the world..Video is too gut...U can find also lyrics translation on herzeleid.com 

Well listen to Feuer Frei (XXX Vin Diesel Soundtrack) by Rammstein and u will be filled with energy .....instantly....

Heirate mich is on a darker side....one guy who loves his GF and they are gng to marry..and on the marriage day..she dies..this guy goes to her grave every night..digs it and says "Heirate Mich" (marry me)....Very nice song....

Mein herz brennt is another awesome song....it denotes the evil in you coming up.....

Mutter is abt a TEst Tube baby feeling angry for his loneliness and wants to take revenge ......

Du reischt so gut (u smell so good) is abt a predator seeking his Target...

100/100 for its video..dont miss it...

Well when you will read herzeleid translations lyrics and a thread "deeper meaning to RS songs" u will be enlightened...

Dload their videos too on BS...they are awesome..currently i dload their videos by youtube.com ......

W8ing for the day when i will have broadband ....and I dont have to go to Cyber cafe to dload stuffs ....


Till Then 
NJJJJOOY RAMMY.....


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 23, 2006)

Its just going too good for me!!!! am just too happy to have this band... I know its really not black metal or the music which I love but oh god.. this is an addiction :O will surely download all the files one by one.. as of now I downloaded 12 of em and still going.. 64 kbps suk man


----------



## fortebuster (Jul 24, 2006)

Ah... Fellow Ramm fans.

A friend of mine introduces me to them with Eifersucht. Now I'm a big fan!

German language suits heavy metal music. French might be the language of love, but German is the language of anger. - Ollie Riedel

One great thing is that they alwatys have the BEST videos. Ich Will simply put is the best video ever, followed by Mein Teil and Engel.

Have you guys listened to the latest - Rosenrot? I have listened to all the songs but can't find the album anywhere in India


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 24, 2006)

havnt really tried the vdos cos bahh I hate to type this.. 64kbps!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey Bruders....Ich liebe Rammstein....

I have watched and listened Rosenrot video too..In my view Sonne and Du Riesscht so gut is too good.......Well go to a high speed cyber cafe Virus ..take a pen drive..and download..by any p2p software and njjooyy Rammy....

When u listen to songs....just read their deep meaning from the herzeleid forum..thread which I have given...its ultimate feeling........

I was just flying in Flugmachine (aeroplane) and listened to Dalai Lama song on ipod...awesome feeling.........Dalai Lama has fear of flying and this song of RS is abt that....

Njoy


----------



## chinmay (Jul 30, 2006)

> well SOAD is one band which i dunno why exists ........







			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> SOAD... yuxxxx no way near being called a heavy metal band... am still searching for some metal mastas just like COF or COB... god damn I never knew these two bands have a monopoly
> 
> Edit:  Just got hold of these two songs wch are damn awesome Dream Evil - The Book Of Heavy Metal and Leaves Eyes - Farewell Proud Men - Gothic Metal.... lovely songs....




If you think SOAD is yuck when it comes to heavy metal scenario, you sure are insane. Yes, SOAD is not a pure Heavy Metal band, their style swings from hard rock to Alternative to Heavy metal.. they can be best described as progressive because they play what they love and are not limited of a certain Genre. Being a Heavy Metal fan try listening to the songs I recommend :-

* Attack

* Kill Rock N' Roll

* Tentative

* BYOB

* CIGARO

* Violent Pornography

* Vicinity Of Obscenity

* Fcuk The System

* Sugar

* Prison Song

* Deer dance

* Jet Pilot

* Toxicity 

* Psycho


I don't want to supress my opinion on you but somehow I have a feeling you have made your decision by listening to the hyped songs like 'Chop Suey'. They maintain a balnce between 80s trash metal and 90s alternative music. Listen to these songs twice before calling them 'yuck' again. I am sure your opinion will change.


When it comes to MY heavy metal bands I'd first like to speak in general irrespective of any genre. My all time favourite bands are SOAD and Tool which have a swing of hevy metal in themselves but aren't purely so. Considering heavy metal I love Lamb Of God, Six Feet Under, Nine Inch Nails and Cradle Of filth. When it comes to partially metal I like Metallica, Iron Maiden, Rammstein, Soundgarden, Rage Gainst The Machine, etc.  Now lets widen our genre a bit. I like Audioslave, Nirvana, Radiohead, Staind, Electric Six, Incubus, Linkin Park, A Perfect Circle, Green Day, Deep purple, Led Zeppelin, Eagles, GnR, The Beatles, The Doors, Dire Straits, Eric Clapton, Van Halen, AC/DC, Duran Duran, Foo Fighters, Betallica, etc when I listen to progressive/alternative/soft/emo Rock.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 30, 2006)

SOAD rock........i cant see someone insulting them...........its the best band of 2005 by MTV awards.


----------



## the_moon (Jul 31, 2006)

Has anybody heard of Prestorika? Its an upcoming band with 3 fellows who'e been my classmates in school!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jul 31, 2006)

opsss apologies... wasnt really an insult against anyone, whomsoever, though.

@ Chinmay

Whats ur age dood? just asking in case u have been listening to metal/rock for like 10 - 15 yrs. I have their 2006 album but never really it much.. cept Plastic Jesus, I hail this song now. Fcuk the system - sounds more like an aggressive rap, rather than metal. Will download the song list u have me and yes my opinion might change if the vocla of SOAD changes. Its like I say a vocalist, A Vocalist, until n unless it has a taste of COF or COB or Cannibal Corpse or Marduk etc... But I truly love SOAD minus the vocals... If it aint hard, it aint metal, must be progressive rock.

If am to hear and hear and go mad and insane with vocols it will b likes or

COF, COB, In flames, Opeth, Soully (Selected songs), Slipknot (Selected songs), Dimmu Borgir (Selected songs), Rammstein, Marduk etc.. irresistable.. 

Now the truth. I someone, either me or any metal fan starts comparing the present bands with classics or 80's and 90's I wud just laf. And never in my post you will find me actually COMPARING any two bands with drums bass instruments etc etc. They were gods who bought metal to world, gift is what I wud call it. Iron Maiden, unbelievable with vocals even at that time, instruments were godly. They truly were not hard enuf, but one single word "GODs" of metal. Most and almost and every band of now plays at 16 taps where as Iron Maiden if one of VERY few bands which actually played at 64 taps, and thats the greatness.

But I still love present bands u see


----------



## chinmay (Jul 31, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> opsss apologies... wasnt really an insult against anyone, whomsoever, though.
> 
> @ Chinmay
> 
> ...




Huh? I am 18, and I have been born and brought up in a family whos dedicated to Rock music since I was born  ..blame it on my elder brothers.. I personally have been following it since I was 10 something, so its nothing lesser than 8 years of dedication. 

Anyway, you listened to SOAD's 2006 album? Unfortunately they didn't release one in 2006. thier last album was in November 2005 (Hypnotize) and it didn't have a song called Plastic. 

You need to give 'Fcuk The System' a few more listens or get a better knowledge on Musical Genre or Styles, for it is nowhere close to Rap or even Metal Rap. 

When it comes to vocalist SOAD has probaly got the best IMHO. Serj Tankian is a genius and so is Malakian. 

If it aint hard, it aint metal, must be progressive rock? What the hell is that? Did you know Metallica themselves are Progressive Metal. Yes, progressive refers to thrash bands who brought complicated guitar compositions, time changes, and longer songs to heavy metal. It is a combination of 70s movements of prog rock . The best examples will be Dream Theatre and Tool. 

Now, in my whole post where the hell did I mention 70s classical music. I would laugh even more when someone brings in Bee Gees in the Metal scene. Whos comparing the two scenes? They were different and will rightly be so.


----------



## Nemesis (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok so let me start by first clarifying a few things about System of a Down:

1. The closest genre description for them is nu-metal or just plain metal
2. Their last album was Hypnotize released on November 22, 2005 
3. They have never recorded a song titled Plastic Jesus - not for Hypnotize or any other studio album.  It wasn't even on Steal This Album! which was a B-Sides collection.  I wonder if you've even heard any System songs.

Next, let me deal with the various genre idetification difficulties people in general have been facing in this thread.



> If it aint hard, it aint metal, must be progressive rock.



Ummm no.  Don't belittle Progressive Rock/Metal by making such unjustified claims.  If a band is categorized as progressive it means that their music progresses from one album to the next.  There is a clear progression in terms of ideas and music.  These bands also experiment with different musical styles such as odd time signatures (Tool) and concept albums (Dream Theater).



> Well I like Bon Jovi's Everyday



Bon Jovi is pop-metal.  The kind that is not really metal but is good for the radio.



> Well i Green Day's "Boulevard Of Broken Dreams" is a good song , it's not purely metal but very good indeed .
> 
> No Zeeshan That song is pop.



Green Day is a punk rock band.  Look it up.  Boulevard of Broken Dreams was less punk and more alternative rock.



> well SOAD is one band which i dunno why exists ........



Simple - they make sensible music that talks about social and sometimes political issues.  Armenian genocide anyone?  Iraq war?  Not all music has to deal with slitting one's wrists.



> check my siggie for a few of the LOT I BANG tooo



You Bang Who?

I find it weird that in a thread about Heavy Metal bands, Black Sabbath was only mentioned once or twice.  Same case with AC/DC and nobody other than chinmay mentioned Van Halen.

Lastly, Eagles are/were not heavy metal.  Or any kind of metal for that matter.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah............i love SOAD.....and theres very less Black Sabbath fans here..............its the best metal band of all times ,u know.
And what about..........Exodus n Lacuna Coil n Pantera n Sodom n Type O Negative.........i love them all.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 31, 2006)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> You Bang Who?




Rolling On The Floor and Laughing My Ass Off. Literally


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 1, 2006)

Edited


----------



## chinmay (Aug 1, 2006)

That is called piracy. Is strictly against the forum rules. RTFM please.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 1, 2006)

chinmay said:
			
		

> That is called piracy. Is strictly against the forum rules. RTFM please.



What is called piracy?? posting on forums that u got a song and will upload  it ?? or downloading some unreleased stuff from internet and posting on forums its in my HDD?? lol dood I dont understand why u getting so hyper and start using abbs like STFM... stop teaching me rules. Anyways u halted any further DISCUSSION from my side with  you.. cya


----------



## chinmay (Aug 1, 2006)

Piracy is unauthorized decryption and distribution of protected content in any medium, including audio, video, and text. Here is what this forum considers illegal and beyond the forum rules



> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.



Yes, posting on forums that you DOWNLOADED and not GOT a song from RAPIDSHARE and then distributing it (say upload) without the prior permission of the initial composer is PIRACY. 

DOWNLOADING the unreleased music means downloading the leaked music. Basically what you are doing is creeping into the composer's private area, stealing his creation and then using it for your own recreation. That exactly is PIRACY. 



			
				__Virus__ said:
			
		

> yups seems to  my bearshare might have downloaded all the songs by megadeath by now ... still trying to find a band as hard as cof



You are trying to tell me that what you talked here was within the rules? You are using the Gnutella network through the Bearshare client to illegally download copyrighted music by Megadeth. If you were a US citizen and RIAA would have caught you doing this, you wouldn't be having fun on this forum but convicted of felony and would be doing a few years in some Prison. 

I wasn't and am not getting hyper, just trying to operate within the rules as a public forum expects us to do.

It isn't STFM but RTFM. Its called spell check. Look at it. RTFM is one of the most common terms used on the internet when an individual tries to break the rules within which they are expected to remain. It is expected from a forum member to enforce the rules and report it when another forum member breaks it. Using it doesn't put me in a situation in which I am liable to be questioned. 

I am not trying to teach anyone anything. But, as the most common internet public forum etiquette I won't be breaking any rules if I draw an individual's attention towards contravening of the regulations. 

I was least interested in striking a conversation with you in the very first place. But your wrong terminology and incorrect understanding of Musical Genres and Styles, ignorance against an otherwise extremely talented band like SOAD and insult of Progressive Metal got the better of me. I'd refrain from posting further in here only and only when conversing with you comes into question.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

end this shi* up guys........we r talkin bout' rock here...........not Piracy n stuff like that............so where was i...................
yeah,School of Rock is one of my favourite movies.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 2, 2006)

chinmay said:
			
		

> Piracy is unauthorized decryption and distribution of protected content in any medium, including audio, video, and text. Here is what this forum considers illegal and beyond the forum rules
> 
> Yes, posting on forums that you DOWNLOADED and not GOT a song from RAPIDSHARE and then distributing it (say upload) without the prior permission of the initial composer is PIRACY.
> 
> ...



Edited as per the RULES.


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 2, 2006)

MR. Virus, 
I still remember you when I put you on a warning last sept/oct 2005. You want that to happen again? 


*Let this be your last warning. You better edit/delete each one of your post regarding :"I have pirated this-that", or face the consequences. I'll ban your ID, emailID, IP and everything in between you and this board. *

And again if I happen to see again name calling or "I bend the rules" posts, I'll close this thread and move all those members to "Miserable group" or better still ban them.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 2, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> WTF?? u have gotten so much of time do type this much of crap?? I dint even read a single line I swer. Ok I downloaded songs from bearshare, limewire, all the available sites on internet, got pirated stuff from some market, using pirated windows xp, using pirated +98, using pirated 2000 on my laptop, have got pirated vista version and will use it after its out of its beta, will pirate all the future versions of windows?? go to US marshalls and ask them to read this particular thread.. ok ???
> 
> Now plz dont sh1t in my thread, this is started for discussion and not for crappy typos.



It is unusually interesting to see a person contradicting himself. 

I am not trying to raise a flame war or clear a personal glitch against someone but in the first sentence he swears that he hasn't read a single line of my 'crap'. Still he tries to make fun of my sarcasm of pointing out the typo in the very middle of my post. What i was subtly doing was trying to tell him that what he posts is getting increasingly illegible.  

A person doesn't stand out of the crowd when he feels proud in pirating. All of us have been there, done that and gotten over it. Its no longer cool to boast about it IMHO. What he just did was what I would call as 'trying to be a 'wannabe' Geek'. 

By the way, I won't be the only one when I make it clear that it is not 'his' post and he doesn't own it. A thread belongs to all the digit members equally and I have every right to post here without being questioned by the thread starter. A thread starter is only responsible for 'raising a thought' and his liabilities end then and there IMHO.

The authorized forum moderator has already taken required and fair actions I am not liable to take it any further as I already said I'd refrain from posting here when conversing with him is considered. Yet I think I deserved to reply  for he was the first one to contradict himself yet again when he stated 'Anyways u halted any further DISCUSSION from my side with you'


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 2, 2006)

ha ahha aha hahahha..............
is it done or not................can we talk abt rock now........
So,have u guts checked out 10,000 days and Testify......those albums rock.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 2, 2006)

Edited



			
				rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ha ahha aha hahahha..............
> is it done or not................can we talk abt rock now........
> So,have u guts checked out 10,000 days and Testify......those albums rock.



those are bands or albums?? and by whom though?


----------



## chinmay (Aug 2, 2006)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> ha ahha aha hahahha..............
> is it done or not................can we talk abt rock now........
> So,have u guts checked out 10,000 days and Testify......those albums rock.



Yeah man, 10,000 days is probably best album thats gonna be released in 2006. Tool Rocks. By the way, here is my take on 10,000 days - *chinmayd.com/2006/04/20/10000-days-my-take/ . It might interest you.

Which testify are you talking about? Testify, the album released by Phil Collins or testify the song by Rage Against The Machine? Or is there a band called testify?

On a second note,discussion of best p2ps on the interent is allowed because the peer to peer technology in itself isn't illegal and can be freely used to distribute freewares and abandonwares. Whats forbidden is p2ps usage in Piracy


----------



## arunks (Aug 2, 2006)

what


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

oh yeah.........Vicarious rocks........u gotta hear that.
and Testify is an album released by P.O.D. ...........plz. dont ask me which band am talkin 'bout...........its as famous as LP.......and it rocks.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, I like P.O.D.'s 'Youth Of The Nation' and I like the band. I don't have this album called Testify though. Will try and get it. 

Vicarious is one of the best songs in 10,000 days for sure but I personally find 'The Pot' as most interesting. It is the most bizarre track in the album and I love what Maynard has done with his voice. When the song started I was like dumbfounded and thought whats 'Maroon 5' is doing in Tool  . Its onobjectionably the ‘Hooker With a Penis’ of ‘Ænima’. The most addictive song too.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 3, 2006)

vicarious had started on 2nd pos. in billboard and now its on 4th pos. frm its release LOOONG ago.
if u dont like the song too much,i recommend u read the LYRICS,and i will guarantee u that it will become ur favourite 4 some time(which has been the case 4 many ppl all over the world).
I STRONGLY RECOMMEND to READ the LYRICS of VICARIOUS.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 4, 2006)

Mate, you have no idea how many times chinmay has played 10, 000 Days in its entirety.  He has read the lyrics - Vicarious' lyrics are not hard to follow.  But he likes The Pot and that is his personal choice.  Don't try and force others to enjoy a song more than they'd like to.  Furthermore Vicarious is currently at #7 on the Hot Mainstream Rock Tracks and #9 on the Hot Modern Rock Tracks.  As far as I know, it didn't break into the Hot 100 which is dominated by hip-hop and pop.

It does happen to be my favorite track off of 10, 000 Days however.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

@Nemesis.................hey,hey,hey man..............cool it.
its fine,buddy........rock on.


----------



## __Virus__ (Aug 15, 2006)

leaving apart the firangi bands.. does any one of us listen to indian metal bands??? I recently had a concert in my city (hyd) where a band from mumbai named devoid performed and they truly were amazing. I bought thier cd right away, worth it. Hyderabad based band called "Afterdeath" is amazing too, vocals are godly. Did anyone attent the gig at OFD ??


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 21, 2006)

So post your all dark winamp lists here....


Cradle Of Filth - From The Cradle To Enslave

Powerslave (Iron Maiden Cover)

Ppl = ****

Jump Da **** Up (With Corey Of Slipknot)

Rob Zombie - Living Dead Girl

Amon Amarth - Valkyries Ride ( live at wacken )

Feel So Numb

Meshuggah - Aztec Two Step

COB -  Living Dead Beat

COF Black Metal

Cradle Of Filth - Hallowed Be Thy Name

Cradle Of Filth - Her Ghost In The Fog

Cradle of Filth - Nymphetamine Fix

Tijuana Crackwhore

Cradle Of Filth - No Time To Cry

Children Of Bodom - Aces High (Iron Maiden Cover)

Dimmu - Puritania 

Iron Maiden - Rainmaker

Graveworm - Fear Of The Dark

Children Of Bodom - Every Time I Die

Papa Roach - last resort

White Zombie - Acid trip

Popa Roach - Obsession

Opeth - Bleak

Lamb Of God - 11th Hour

Evanescence, Linkin Park, Godsmack, Disturbed, Pantera, Limp Bizkit, Tool, Staind, Korn - Scars Of Life

Cradle Of Filth - The Foetus Of A New Day Kicking

Dark tranquillit - Therein

Absurd + Stahlgewitter - Holy War

Impaled Nazarene - Death Comes In 26 Carefully Selected Pieces - 02 - The Horny And The Horned

Overdose - Eat My Dust  **Some local banglore prog band**

Graveworm - Hateful Design

Black Dahlia Murder - A Vulgar Picture

Black Dahlia Murder - Apex

Black Dahlia Murder - Closed Casket Requim

Sodom-The Enemy Inside

Rammstein - Das Modell

Mayhem - DeathCrush

Marduk - **** me jesus - The Black

Marduk - Sex with Satan

Marduk - Fist****ing god's planet

In Flames - Cloud Connected

In Flames - Come Clarity 

Gorgoroth - Gathered at blakulla

Gorgoroth - Under the pagan megalith

Gorgoroth - Sexual bloodgargling

Darkest Hour - Eclipse

Dark Tranquilty - Lost to Apathy

Cannibal Corpse - Decency Defied (( Live at Wacken VDO))

Cannibal Corpse - Hammer smashed face

Cannibal Corpse - Skull of maggots

Cannibal Corpse - The Spine Splitter

Bloodhemn - Ansuz Astral

Impaled Nazerene - Zero Tolerance 

Impaled Nazerene - Sadhu Satana

Impaled Nazerene - Let's Fuking Die

Amon Amarth - Fate of Norms

Windir - Black New Age


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 22, 2006)

i'm mainly onto nu-metal , 
the favs are disturbed, Korn, Ill Nino, Mudvayne, Adema, Staind (only the older cds), Drowning pool, Slipknot

though i must admit bands like Tool, A7x and Dream Theater really got me, they just rock.

as per the thread is created by a thrash/heavy/black metal fanatic the bands i like in these genres are NiN, Offspring, Marilyn Manson and Megadeth.

ah thats the end of my small reply 

btw, anyone heard of Kryptos, desi metal band from bangalore, they're cool.


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 22, 2006)

Slipknot is good and so is Disturbed... I pity those who really named Disturbed, Slipknot, Soulfly as Nu-M along with not to rockish bands like LP LB blabla


----------



## forever (Dec 22, 2006)

posting a whole playlist is not possible , but i have 2 words for you - *scandinavian metal*, yep , all those finnish , denmark ,swede and nearby bands have coined this term to the new wave of melodious death metal and power metal rising in abundance , k ill post a few i can remeber since u wanna try some stuff - first off Amon amarth has released a new album *with oden on our side* after fate of norns so it is a must for you if ur a viking metal freak , secondly u culd try *arch enemy*- this band is on top of my list , and their new albums features a female vocalist who kicks the crap outta any death metal growler let alone dani filth lol (ur pic) , u culd try their album *wages of sin* and im sure ull be hooked , well then again if uve had nuf of black metal then u culd surely try some melodious power metal , *hammerfall* rules in my list in this area followed by similar artists like* nightwish, sonata arctica , stratovarius, kamelot, helloween, dragonland* (theve just released a new album by the name 'astronomy') and the list goes on , also if u like dark tranquillity u culd try *in flames, insomnium*, and a similar band to COB u mt wanna chek out - *kalmah*, give em a try and ill be happy to post other stuff too


----------



## q3_abhi (Dec 22, 2006)

i love Rammstein...


----------



## forever (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ it wuldnt be right to call rammstein a heavy metal band , its more of industrial metal with little influence of heavy metal and electronica , just because some one can riff it dunt mean its heavy metal , but then again they are known more for their fire fuelled antics , its one of those bands u wuld love to see live


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 22, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> Slipknot is good and so is Disturbed... I pity those who really named Disturbed, Slipknot, Soulfly as Nu-M along with not to rockish bands like LP LB blabla



same thinking here as i got tired of people classifying bands like LP, hoobastank in the same genre(nu-m) as Disturbed, Slipknot, Deftones etc

so i kinda accepted this, well thats the way it goes, what say?

@forever listened to some scandinavian and norwegian metal at friend's home, ima say its really good for occasional listening.


----------



## mediator (Dec 22, 2006)

These days audioslave is ruling my mind! Its superb when ur excercising!


----------



## forever (Dec 22, 2006)

Chester said:
			
		

> @forever listened to some scandinavian and norwegian metal at friend's home, ima say its really good for occasional listening.



occasional?, dont downgrade them to substitutes, 'most' of these are underground metal bands and some are even hardly known to some, ive been a metalhead for quite some time now and what ive found in them is a level of sincerity you wuldnt find in most NWOBHM or US bands, these guys love their music and are proud of it , just lack a bit of blatant popularizing emselves , hence the indifference


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 22, 2006)

Well bruders...which is that one song (only one) of ur fav band which fills you with instant energy ...to me its 

Feuer Frei by Rammstein...

which is ur song ?


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 22, 2006)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> Well bruders...which is that one song (only one) of ur fav band which fills you with instant energy ...to me its
> 
> Feuer Frei by Rammstein...
> 
> which is ur song ?



gotta be "Disturbed - I'm Alive" from the album 10 Thousand Fists


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 22, 2006)

forever said:
			
		

> posting a whole playlist is not possible , but i have 2 words for you - *scandinavian metal*, yep , all those finnish , denmark ,swede and nearby bands have coined this term to the new wave of melodious death metal and power metal rising in abundance , k ill post a few i can remeber since u wanna try some stuff - first off Amon amarth has released a new album *with oden on our side* after fate of norns so it is a must for you if ur a viking metal freak , secondly u culd try *arch enemy*- this band is on top of my list , and their new albums features a female vocalist who kicks the crap outta any death metal growler let alone dani filth lol (ur pic) , u culd try their album *wages of sin* and im sure ull be hooked , well then again if uve had nuf of black metal then u culd surely try some melodious power metal , *hammerfall* rules in my list in this area followed by similar artists like* nightwish, sonata arctica , stratovarius, kamelot, helloween, dragonland* (theve just released a new album by the name 'astronomy') and the list goes on , also if u like dark tranquillity u culd try *in flames, insomnium*, and a similar band to COB u mt wanna chek out - *kalmah*, give em a try and ill be happy to post other stuff too



Totally agree... the list posted by me is something which I just cant resist, be it night be it day, be me fcked, aroused enjoy blabala what ever mood, its irreristible and highly addictive.. Angela Gosso is a gifted vocalist.. I do listen to them but since Black Metal is my kind of growls.. they arent much.... Kamelot is very very good band.. I love it too... COB is distinguished with extremely aggressive vocals of Alexi and guitars are ufff.... Amon Amarth's Pursuit of Vikings and Fate of Norms being my Fav numbers.. In flames, my cup too.. DT is amazing.. heard them v v recently and was totally hoooked to their song.. Therein... Dani, Mayhem, Immortal, Emporer, Gorgoroth is what I just cant stop myself from playing even before my eyes open.. will surely try all those bands sometimes....


----------



## forever (Dec 23, 2006)

ok , im not a full on black metal freak but culd throw few suggestions - *melechesh*(they hail from jerusalem) who have just come up with a new album *emmisaries* this year, *Anaal Nathrakh*, *Peste Noire*( french black metal outfit), *Deathspell Omega* etc , and if u like dirty raw growls then im sure u must be knowing of *Necrophagist*, these are the few i recall rt now , but my favorite all time vocalist is *Mikael Akerfeldt* of the OPETH fame, this guy can sing clean and death, both with the ulitmate prowess


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 25, 2006)

Melechesh and Peste Noire, never heard... Necrophagist, I do remember hooking myself to couple of their songs.... Anal Nakrakh is growley.. have u heard Impaled Nazarene??? I love Opeth's Bleak, proves ur point of Clean and Death thing


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 25, 2006)

Till now, the farthest I've got to in Metal is daring to play an Iron Maiden song. I like Disturbed's 10k Fists and Down With The Sickness albums and Metallica's Master of Puppets one...

Bullet for my valentine (if it qualifies) is my favorite in metal.


----------



## forever (Dec 25, 2006)

@virus 
ive heard of it in tidbits in their earlier albums when alexi was with them , not much.


----------



## __Virus__ (Dec 27, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Till now, the farthest I've got to in Metal is daring to play an *Iron Maiden* song. I like Disturbed's 10k Fists and Down With The Sickness albums and Metallica's Master of Puppets one...
> 
> Bullet for my valentine (if it qualifies) is my favorite in metal.




__________


			
				forever said:
			
		

> @virus
> ive heard of it in tidbits in their earlier albums when alexi was with them , not much.



U referring to children of bodom?


----------



## The Outsider (Dec 27, 2006)

listenin to SOiL these days, pretty cool band.


----------



## forever (Dec 27, 2006)

__Virus__ said:
			
		

> __________
> 
> 
> U referring to children of bodom?



yes, also i completely forgot to mention *testament*


----------



## raina_rocks (Jul 25, 2007)

thanks ppl.....
gotta lots of new names frm here.....
nw im gonna download sm of thm....
im a metal freak too...... but seriously speakin ..... im a bit too busy with nirvana..... (kurt rocked)


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2007)

in which cat will u drag blue october, bfmv, soad, helmet, all that remains, mastdon, ghost machine, the smash up, fear factory, NIN..


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

Any Black Metal fans?


----------



## slugger (Mar 10, 2008)

I listen to the Heavy metal bands of the 70-80s era - Iron Maiden, Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Manowar, Judas Priest, Megadeath, AC/DC

Rock/Hard Rock also from the same era - Def Leppard, Guns N' Roses, Bon Jovi, Scorpions, Kansas, Lynryd Skynrd, Eagles

Among the new age bands
Rammstein, Nightwish, Evansence, Children of Bodom, Killdares


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

__Virus__ said:


> Any Black Metal fans?



how could you forget me?Totally black metalhead and love ONLY european black metal bands.i have a long ever lasting listbut to name few which i listened to 1349,black dawn,craft,frost from(swe and ger),graveland,hell militia,mystic circle,nargaroth,ragnarok,sadogoat but now known as sadomator,sargiest,torgeist,argath,dodheimsgaard,malus,satanic blood,lucifygum,pest(swe),blodsrit,antaeus,moontower,nordischus blut,fiend,balrog,grabak,calvarium,watain,gosforth,cirith gorgor,mortuary drape,drudkh,swine of satan,goatholocaust,wintergewitter,mactatus,dragobrath,galgeras,beherith,satanic warmaster.........alrite  my fingers are tired.i have 300 gb of black/death/doom metal.if you ask me how do i get them simple "soulseek".


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

lol Indeed thats a long list. pssstt its Beherit not Beherith 

I listen to the same genre but from the Norwegian perspective. Simply amazing. Have you heard Burzum?


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

are you kidding? we(thats includes you) are awaiting for Varg's release from prison.Soon will change the black metal scenario.i have tons from noweignian 
black metal too.i have discography,compilations as well as tribute albums for Varg.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm waiting too. But I doubt whether he will continue Burzum project. As there are lots of clones out there and it doenst make any sense playing something which 1000 others are doing the same.

Btw, where u from?


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

Isn't Heavy Metal exactly the same as Metal? 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heavy_metal_music

If so, I love Iron Maiden. Has anyone heard Como Estais Amigo? It is the most under-rated IM song, and to me, is even better than Hallowed.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

Metal has different forms. One of them is Heavy, I never heard Como Estais Amigo.


----------



## ring_wraith (Mar 10, 2008)

^^ well that wikipedia link I posted says that Heavy Metal = Metal.

I'm pretty sure that Cradle of Filth et al are Death Metal.


----------



## bkpeerless (Mar 10, 2008)

When it comes to any metal i listen to Static X and Metallica 
They r XXXXXXXXXXXXXTREEme


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

@Ring

I dont know what Wikie says. But COF aint Death Metal, u dont find the distortion and deep growls anyways. COF are Melodic BM.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

__Virus__ said:


> I'm waiting too. But I doubt whether he will continue Burzum project. As there are lots of clones out there and it doenst make any sense playing something which 1000 others are doing the same.
> 
> Btw, where u from?



the rumours that i heard from other source is when Varg get released he is gonna form burzum again and gonna utilize heavy paganism lyrics.At present he doesnt want to make it public for yet another trouble and also gonna marry his girlfriend beside he has a child too.
i spoke to some of his crazy fans regarding Varg return they say without shadow of doubt he will return but music will be drastically changed.i couldnt understand what they say.My guessing would be varg will play black/pagan metal from black ambient.All i can i say lets wait and watch

i am mangalorean(karnataka) and working in dubai.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 10, 2008)

haha I wudnt want to wait any further provided a chance if. Satanic Warmaster is crazy.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 10, 2008)

do you like any funeral,Drone,stoner Doom bands? if YES name some of your favourites.These days i researching for some special ultra sick rotten funeral doom bands.
To name few favourite doom bands Esoteric,void of silence,Ahab,kairi,fungoid stream,maiden voyage,nortt,Qabr and mausoleum from uae,serenity forgotten,the sad sun,Wormphlegm,until death over takes me,tyranny,funeralium,mornful congregation,pantheist,moss---->try this they are pathetic sludge doom they also tab in drone atmosphere,my dying bride to some extent i dont like them after the album " the light at the end of the world" ,solstice.....i have lots of doom list but mentioning them here is impossible.
 let me know if you come across some ultra sick doom bands.i am on research.
satanic warmaster is crazy hahaha try getting  their split with gestapo 666  you will make your friends collapse and please dont hold me responsible.


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

any *brutal death metal* fan here ???


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 11, 2008)

benighted from france,suffocation,dying fetus,disgorge sorry not much into brutal death metal.


----------



## forever (Mar 11, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> do you like any funeral,Drone,stoner Doom bands? if YES name some of your favourites.These days i researching for some special ultra sick rotten funeral doom bands.
> To name few favourite doom bands Esoteric,void of silence,Ahab,kairi,fungoid stream,maiden voyage,nortt,Qabr and mausoleum from uae,serenity forgotten,the sad sun,Wormphlegm,until death over takes me,tyranny,funeralium,mornful congregation,pantheist,moss---->try this they are pathetic sludge doom they also tab in drone atmosphere,my dying bride to some extent i dont like them after the album " the light at the end of the world" ,solstice.....i have lots of doom list but mentioning them here is impossible.



im not a great fan of the genre but check out *catacombs, celestiial, urna* if you haven't already.


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 11, 2008)

gonna check urna their genre says doom band.thanx


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 11, 2008)

My favourites among Metal Bands are -

Metallica, Megadeth, Rob Zombie, Evanescence, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Queensryche, Def Leppard and Scorpions. 

My latest favourites are Ruki VVerh, Krematorij and Aria - all Russian. You are really missing something if you haven't experienced these and listen only to English metal rock.


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

Aberforth said:


> My favourites among Metal Bands are -
> 
> Metallica, Megadeth, Rob Zombie, Evanescence, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Queensryche, Def Leppard and Scorpions.
> 
> My latest favourites are Ruki VVerh, Krematorij and Aria - all Russian. You are really missing something if you haven't experienced these and listen only to English metal rock.


+ some Ukranian and Finnish bands


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 11, 2008)

Doom metal? Hmm nvr heard that Genre. 

@Brutal Death Metal

Yes yes yes, how can't one love Corpsegrinder?


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 11, 2008)

not much into doom, one name i'd like to mention would be Katatonia. Catacombs is cool. Brutal DM is my piece of cake nonetheless. Currently i'm diggin Ensiferum, really good Viking metal from finland. I guess everybody is looking forward to Varg's next release


----------



## Faun (Mar 11, 2008)

__Virus__ said:


> Doom metal? Hmm nvr heard that Genre.



listen to *My Dying Bride* for *Doom Metal* Experience

Listen to *Caliban* for *Death Metal* Experience

Listen to *HIM* for *Love Metal *Experience

now after all that u wont find any metal appealing


----------



## ancientrites (Mar 12, 2008)

ensiferum is very good move for viking metal.anyone heard of enslaved they toured delhi.


----------



## forever (Mar 12, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> anyone heard of enslaved they toured delhi.


damn, i wasn't even aware of that  



The Outsider said:


> not much into doom, one name i'd like to mention would be Katatonia.


early katatonia from the days of *brave murder day* was awesome. too bad they turned into a shitty rock band lately.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> listen to *My Dying Bride* for *Doom Metal* Experience
> 
> Listen to *Caliban* for *Death Metal* Experience
> 
> ...



No, nothing would appeal me except black metal  I've heard MDB but din't like them and HIM is unbearable for me


----------



## Aberforth (Mar 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> + some Ukranian and Finnish bands


Ah yes. Its a pity we can't see beyond bands promoted by American companies and their associates.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

Found another good Death Metal Band
*Grailknights 

*Though their dress up is funny 

OMG this band is friggin awesome =D


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 14, 2008)

forever said:


> early katatonia from the days of *brave murder day* was awesome. too bad they turned into a shitty rock band lately.



indeed, bmd is a doom masterpiece along with dance of december souls. I'm yet to hear what they did in terms of depressive rock or something.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 17, 2008)

Machine head blew me apart in Bangalore.


----------



## nish_higher (Mar 17, 2008)

^ megadeth too 

this is-Grailknights- 
*static.metal-archives.com/images/3/3/0/1/33011_photo.jpg


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 17, 2008)

Fear of the dark was covered by Graveworm.
The Final Countdown was covered by Norther.
Trooper was never covered by COB.


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 17, 2008)

Remove them.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> this is-Grailknights-
> *static.metal-archives.com/images/3/3/0/1/33011_photo.jpg


loool 



__Virus__ said:


> Remove them.


wat????////////


----------



## __Virus__ (Mar 18, 2008)

T159 said:


> loool
> 
> 
> wat????////////



Someone deleted their post or edited it. The Children of Bodom guy said he has those songs in the COB folder, so I asked him to remove them.


----------



## radonryder (Mar 20, 2008)

My list..
1.Arch Enemy..my all time fav
2.Impaled..stopeed listening 2 em when i found out they were anti....
3.Children of Bodem
4.Static-X.....Ill b like him...Sumday!
5.Rammstien
6.Lacuna coil
7.Hatebreed
7.Dreamtheater
@Zeeshan Quireshi
greenday is punk rock..not metal


----------



## The Outsider (Mar 20, 2008)

^ Impaled is anti-what? Its pure DM, just the way it is.


----------

